# DVI-D Not Working With VGA Monitor



## Bobdakus (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I've had to buy multiple adapters just to try to hook up a second, and as my graphics card supports it a third, which is usually a active display port adapter, which i'm not going to buy just yet.

My first connector is a DVI with 29 pins, and when i purchased the graphics card I received there own DVI-VGA adapter, which I set up to my first monitor, sweet - it works.

The second port in my graphics card directly underneath is a 25 pin DVI, now I have another VGA monitor I want to hook up so I brought the DVI-D (25Pin) to VGA adapter. So i received that item and then put in my VGA cable to it and put it in my graphics card at the back of the PC, slots in fine - but just doesn't recognise it on the monitor/ Screen Resolution when trying to set up Dual-Screens.

Not too sure what else to do here, I have tested the HDMI socket to another monitor and that works but on the monitors I currently have/want they both have VGA connectors. What shall I do from here?
- Ive looked into the BIOS and cannot find anything about monitor displays as I read in a post on another site or would I simply need to configure something else, as I cannot find it in the graphics card software either.

PS. The card is a AMD Radeon HD 6950 2GB Card.

Thank you in advance,

Bobdakus.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

You should be using an identical adapter that the card came with clearly if that one works.


----------



## Bobdakus (Sep 19, 2011)

Problem is, I cannot be using an identical adapter as it is a Sapphire own one but both points in the graphics card itself are different, one is a 29PIN DVI (so it came with a 29pin dvi-vga) which I am using, this one is a 25PIn DVI-D i believe it is called. Ofc I had to buy an adapter elsewere as they do not have an official 25pin one.

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try with a DVI-I cable


----------



## Bobdakus (Sep 19, 2011)

Got a few DVI-I adapter to VGA. Cant even get it in because its a 25Pin Slot and ofc the DVI-I are 29Pin Slot. It doesn't even fit in even though its its smaller and esentially should slot in.

So I believe that the only way to resolve this issue is by either buying a mo nitor/attaching a secondary monitor with DVI output so I can attach it directly to the card or buy a HDMI-HDMI/Use Display Adapter port.

Any further ideas ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What is the specific Brand & Model of the GPU? Can you post a pic of the available connections on the GPU?


----------



## Bobdakus (Sep 19, 2011)

http://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad70/unleashed_album/DVIVGAAdapter.jpg
http://i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad70/unleashed_album/Card2DVI.jpg

The card - Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6950
Seems like one DVI-D, one DVI-I (Which the second image has the VGA adapter attached) 
and then the HDMI and Display Port ofcourse.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You have two different DVI connectors and will need the appropriate adapters.
Any PC shop should have what you need.


----------



## Bobdakus (Sep 19, 2011)

Yup, Brought a DVI-D to VGA adapter, fits into the back, plug in the VGa and then the other end into another monitor, just does not pick it up on the Screen Resolution menu when detecting multi-monitors. Although I know the monitor(s) im trying work as i've tried HDMI-HDMI on a bad monitor and it does work. Sigh

Also tried plugging secondary monitor in only (with the DVI-D port) and no signal, and also switched monitors around neitehr did that work.

Did once again test the monitor through the Sapphire adapter in the DVI-I port and that worked obviously. So thinking that it can't really be the adapter as it fits (probably) and may just have to wait till I get a HDMI Monitor


----------



## Bobdakus (Sep 19, 2011)

Bump still looking for a answer


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

asked someone who knows more on dvi to look at the problem


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

In the 2nd image the DVI port on the bottom is the DVI-D port and will ONLY give a digital signal, you'll need to use the upper DVI-D port with the adapter.


----------



## Jondar (Aug 28, 2012)

Cmon.. please get the facts straight. Your so-called upper DVI-D is actually a DVI-I (with the 4 analog pins) which you can use a "DVI-I to VGA" Adapter. And NO, you don't use a DVI-D to VGA adapter. You need an actual DVI-D to VGA Converter which is more expensive than the average adapter. 
Refer to this: HDMI/DVI-D to VGA Converter -- DataPro


----------

